# Woodgears.ca Amazing Customer Service



## IrreverentJack

I've been checking out his new posts every Monday for quite a while. It's good to hear his plans are as good as I thought they would be. Matthias definitely thinks outside the box. Look forward to seeing your pantograph. -Jack


----------



## KTMM

Yes Mathias and his site are great, they make you want to build super - secret projects….


----------



## BensBeerStShop

I Really want to build his band saw. I really like that it can be used horizontally for milling logs with the extra mount and tracks. All of his stuff is pretty amazing and well engineered. I would have a shop full of tools I built myself if I had the time to do it.


----------



## AaronK

good to hear. his stuff is pretty great. it's kind of amazing that he does it with tools that many of us would consider far less than premium, and with woods that are about the same (lots of 2×4s!). Seems like his business is just a way to support the hobby a little bit


----------



## BensBeerStShop

Well, that is a great way to support the hobby. It's amazing to see the things he makes


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks, *Dak*. I like to go to his website from time to time and look around but I haven't ordered anything yet.

helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## beamrider

His 1st name should be MacGyver, I swear some of the things he comes up with are just plain awesome. I built my basement shelves based on his cantilevered shelf brackets, and each bracket held my ~260 pounds standing on it. I havent built anything else of his yet, but someday I'm going to tackle that slick looking box joint rig he designed….


----------



## dangerousdave10

he has a great site. Its the only reason i look forward to Mondays


----------



## SASmith

Have you used your new 3D router pantograph?
Were the plans easy to follow?
I have been considering building one.


----------



## jumbojack

This guy is a stop or two above genius. Amazing talent and vision.


----------



## deleteme

I say two, okay maybe three steps above genius. Did you know he once took on Chuck Norris and it was a tie! Don't bring it up, he gets sensitive about it!


----------



## dakremer

SASmith - haven't completed the pantorouter yet. Probably by the end of the week I'll post it.

Hybridhelix - no one can beat Norris  (except maybe Jack Bauer)


----------



## dakremer

And yes, the plans were very easy to read. You could probably get it completed in a day if you really wanted to. His 1:1 templates make it easy. I printed them all out, glued them to my wood, and cut all the pieces out on the bandsaw. Now I just have to get it glued up and put together


----------



## SASmith

Thanks for the review.


----------



## chopnhack

That's why Chuck was so bruised when we spared… I almost won that time :O Dakremer, thanks for the info, I have looked at his website for years, just for the shear inspiration of his genius. Makes me wish I went to school for engineering. They certainly have a way of thinking differently. What plans do you have for the pantograph when its complete?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've bought several of his plans, and while I haven't always been totally happy with the design, I am a big fan of the guy personally. He's VERY smart, VERY nice and will definitely stand behind his work. I wish I had half his brains! (I'd keep them in a jar on my shelf and look at them for inspiration).

(The greatest woodworking show mankind has ever conceived is now online!)


----------



## roman

great website, thanks for the link. I'm not one to need a set of plans but "gears", ….."wooden gears" …..is a game maker, game changer, a "win win". Making wooden gears, the math part is soooo %$#@ing time consuming that maybe this web site can help me realize a self fulfilled prophecy and the "wooden gear" has been a cog in the wheel of life I cant get my head past, around,……….I mean who has the time to make gears…….out of wood.

It dawned on me, that if you spin a piece of wood on a lathe, to a taper and then used an index jig, with a router, that you could run grooves from one end to the other, and make that as complex as you choose, then returned the chisel the lathe, use a parting tool,………………wooden gears, quick and easy. perhaps several turnings would be needed of different lengths, widths and depths but thats easier then "the insane thought of making one gear at a time

always wanted to make a carousel of wooden puppets, 1/4 scale or less, where you turn an old brace and bit, and the hand carved trolls/Gnomes, do a dance of sorts, all because of gears : ))


----------



## Ken90712

Gald it Worked out, a good to hear about great customer service. Kind of lost now a days! Have a great weekend!


----------



## barecycles

I agree, Matthias' customer service is exceptional.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Great review, Doug. I'll favorite this one


----------



## luv2learn

For those of you that are wondering what Matthias Wandel, creator of Woodgears, career was go to this link and watch his TV interview. He explains it all!! http://woodgears.ca/tv/index.html


----------



## Tugboater78

I have his bandsaw plans, router lift, gear making and big print programs not sure when i will get around to tjem but one day i shall


----------



## MalletHead

Matthias is beyond awesome! I've been watching his videos for awhile now. I love that band saw and I love all of the experiments he does.


----------



## psheps53

Great review. I have been looking at wood gadget building machines with wood gears, perfect treasure trove for me.


----------

